# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  TrueLimb, prosthetic limb, Unlimited Tomorrow Inc., Rhinebeck, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Unlimited Tomorrow Inc.

Home page - unlimitedtomorrow.com/truelimb

----------


## Airicist

Introducing TrueLimb

Jun 22, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Why this advanced robotic arm is cheaper than a traditional prosthetic

Aug 30, 2020




> Prosthetic device startup Unlimited Tomorrow just launched its 3D-printed robotic arm Truelimb. Founded by 24-year-old Easton LaChappelle, Unlimited Tomorrow is creating devices more advanced than traditional prosthetics, for a fraction of the cost.

----------

